# anyone use Sani-Cide 94 for dairy sanitizer?



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Just wondering.. I picked up a gallon at the business costco yesterday.. it said that it's for food and dairy equipment.. among other things.. and it was only 5 or 8 dollars. the rate of dillution is 1oz per 4 gallons h2o so it should last me years. Anyone else tried this stuff?


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I've never heard of it, but I would be really interested in hearing how it does for you! It sounds way cheaper than the dairy detergent I buy through Hoegger, and we go to Costco every other week.


----------

